# Coyotes and the .243



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

I recently bought a Rem 700 .243 VLS and am just wondering what you guys like to zero in at. I have always shot a .223 and love that caliber too but wanted a little more punch. I am not talking long long shots, probably out to 500. What would you say as far as where this should be printing on paper at 100 yards? Any favorite factory loads in the .243?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Draker.......

A good starting point I use is the guides on the websites if you are using factor ammo. Go to federal, winchester, or what ever and they will show you the "zero" charts and just work from there. It is a great starting point with factory ammo.

Others might have better advise but this has worked for me.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont think there is a general rule of thumb, it has more to do with your bullet wight and load. I figure out the average distance of the shots I take where I hunt, then sight in so I am right on the bull, for me that is about 150 yards. Then I shoot at differnt distances, 100, 200, 300 yards so I familiar with where I hit at these distances. But if you are shooting at 500 yards, it would be hard to sight in at 100 yards unless you are confident you know the tragectory of the bullet and can estimate the drop. I would shoot something at 500, then 100 to see where you are.


----------



## Centerfire (Jan 13, 2006)

Here is what I do with my 243 win

Go with a light fast bullet
I reload 55 gr ballistic tips to 3900 fps
200 Yd zero - this load is very flat so you can pretty much shoot anything from zero to 300 yds without any hold over worry.

Seems like everyone these days worry's about 500 yd shots - connecting on these is so low percentage I don't know why everyone has such a concern about it (at least for me 90% + of everything I have shot is under 350 most under 200)


----------



## mac_in_mt (Jan 23, 2006)

My father has a theory about siting in his guns. He always zeros at 300 yds. Then at 200 you're 2-4 inches high, and at 100 5-6 inches high. At 400 and 500 yd you're around 4 and 10 low respectively. Obviously this depends on what you're shooting. The point being though is that by using the animals height from the bottom of the chest to the top of the backbone you can easily estimate up to 10-12 inches pretty easily. Estimating over that becomes more difficult. 
Another thing he does is shoot at all distance from 100-500 yds and writes them on an address-like label and sticks it to his gunstock. When you shoot a lot of different guns like he does, he doesn't have to remember how high/low to hold, he just has to look at his note on the stock.


----------



## Draker (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi guys, that's why this is my fav site! Everyone is so helpful and the knowledge base is great. I should clarify on the 500 yards.. that would be max for me anyway. I just wondered more on how the average .243 shooter likes to have his rifle zeroed and how it prints at 100 yards. Thanks for all the good input already!


----------



## tomgutt (Feb 7, 2009)

site in for 2.5 inches high at 100. yards with 75-90 grain bullets and just hold in the center out to 300 and you'll be bringing home a dog :sniper: :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Centerfire said:


> Here is what I do with my 243 win
> 
> Go with a light fast bullet
> I reload 55 gr ballistic tips to 3900 fps
> 200 Yd zero - this load is very flat so you can pretty much shoot anything from zero to 300 yds without any hold over worry.


x 2


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I generally try to sight in my Varmint / Coyote Rifles so my midrange trajectory (the point at which the bullets arc is above the crosshairs) is no more than 1 1/2" to 2". If I sight in for farther distances (which will produce more midrange trajectory) I generally shoot over at midrange.

There are several good on line ballistics calculators on the net. You will need to know the height of you sight above the centerline of the bore, muzzle velocity, bullet weight and bullet ballistic coefficient, the yardage increments you want and maximum distance as well as a zero distance.

http://www.handloads.com/calc/ is the ballistics calculator I generally use. Plus I have an old Ballistics Program on my Computer as well.

Larry


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Right now I am shooting 95 Grain Federal Fusions factory rounds out of my 243. When I am out of those I am going to start handloading...anyway...here is what I have done:

I use the same site Larry suggested...handloads.com

I did all my figuring with the data and made a little Microsoft Excel Chart, copied it down real small, and laminated it and velcroed it to my cartridge holder on my gun stock. I have yardages out from 50 to 500 yards.

I have mine set for 1.64 high at 100, dead on att 200, 7.45 low at 300, and about 22 inches low at 400. I have done some shooting out to 400 and I think going by my targets that the calculator is pretty close. I'm not that great of a shooter anyway so a little shakiness could take that 22 inch drop and make it a 17 or 30 inch drop! :lol:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I was shooting the little 55g Nosler BT, but they have a pretty good splash so i went with a much larger bullet after shooting a few during deer season with 100g BTSP they did very well. I settled on the 87g v-max, @ 2950fps. When you hit a coyote with the 87g it is light lightning. It's a wonderful bullet, I have had some issues with them tearing the fur up pretty well. I reciently switched over to the 90g Berger match bullet, I haven't chronographed this combo but i'm guessing I'm over 3000fps. With sub 1" groups at 200yds, these are also little lightening rods. I'll probably also try some 90g Lapua Scenars this summer.

I stick with the 100yd sight in. 2.5" @ 200yds, 9.75" @300, 23" @400yds.

good luck with your selection, there are lots of bullets out there, just experiment. 

xdeano


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have used the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in the form of Federal Premium Ammo. They are super accurate and hit hard but are NOT fur friendly.

I was always going to work up a load for the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips but never did get around to it.

Larry


----------



## dinny (Jul 18, 2008)

58gr Hornady V-Max factory load sighted in at 1.5" high at 100yds. Very effective and accurate in nearly every one of the 5 .243 rifles I have owned. Granted some of them had 1-12" twist barrels. But that load also worked good in the factory 1-10" twist barrels. Be aware that Remington 6mm/.243 barrels are rifled to a 1-9.25" twist and may not stabilize the lighter bullets as good as the heavier ones. I wish they would retool and offer the predator hunters more options. The 1-10" twist is an excellent compromise for all 6mm hunters.


----------

